# Im Being Induced Tomorrow... Very Scared - reassurance / advice???



## BlueberryG

Hi

So i'm 11 days over at the moment - will be 12 tomorrow when i head to the hospital to be induced @ 7.30am.

I'm quite scared about the whole thing tbh I think I have made myself worried/scared due to reading about inductions on the internet, it seems they are over quickly (6-7hours) or last a lifetime.

I also read that due to being induced the strong contractions just seem to appear out of nowhere whereas naturally there is a build up to the strongest ones.

I would like to hope i can have a drug free birth (hoping for just gas & air) but i think i'll end up not being able to take the pain if its as sudden and intense as some people have said.

Just wondering if anyone has been induced before could shed some light on it for me or if anyone has had an induction and a natural birth if there are differences??

Thanks xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

there are many people on here who found induction to be fine,they have managed on gas and air,so you could quite easily be one of them:thumbup:

personally for me, i was one of those who had the 100% strong contractions out of nowhere as soon as my waters went.i have to be honest there was no way i could have coped with them. but to be fair,as soon as i was wheeled off to delivery they sent for an anaethatist and i had an epidural. the relief was wonderful,i even slept.:thumbup:

everyone is different:wacko:
but good luck!. if you need an epi just tell them, if you have a normal labour and feel fine just go with the flow


----------



## lucy_x

My induction lasted 5 hours from start to finish, I got an epi 1 1/2 hours before the end but only because my labour was back to back.

I slept, Laughed and was generally happy about the situation.
I had a vontouse delivery (again because she was back to back)

Contractions shouldnt be started off strong :wacko: Mine increased grandually like a real labour


All i can say hun, Is dont go in expecting to much, Dont put pressure on your self for a drug free birth and try and enjoy it!....Its all very exciting! i want you to be able to look back and love your experience, i still cry with passion because i loved it so much!... i wish i was in your position again right now! :hugs:


----------



## BlueberryG

Thanks ladies :)

No doubt there will be a pic of my LO after the weekend xxx


----------



## happygal

hi hun, please dont worry. its not that bad!
my 2nd pessary was given at 7am, i was4cm and moved to delivery at 1pm, my waters were broken at 2pm and i was put on the drip at 4pm. 
i managed without any pain relief until 8pm when i asked for gas and air. i asked for an injection of pethadine which i got at 8.45pm but it didnt have time to kick in before olivia was born at 9.28pm! 

for me the pain increased slowly and i could cope with that. towards the end the contractions became more intense but still managable.

good luck hun xx


----------



## bigbetty

Hi sweetie! I was induced and had a very positive experience. 

The midwife broke my waters at 9pm nothing happened so I went onto the drip at 10pm. My contractions started around 1.30am (so my mum tells me lol) and the first couple of contractions were about 20mins apart. Then they quickly went to 2-3mins apart - but I found them more than manageable and just breathed through them. I did have a shot of pethedine early on but it didn't really do anything. 

Quite soon I found they were getting stronger and I was grunting more - but still breathing through them. The midwife came to check on me and I was fully dialated which she wasn't prepared for because only an hour earlier I was only 5cm lol!

So I started on gas and air and began pushing. I did tear but that was because Fran sent an arm out with her head! The thought of having an epidural never entered my head! And then there she was - my beautiful princess in my arms! She arrived at 8.26am - so 7hrs after my contractions started but on my paperwork it says my labour was 11.5hrs - from when they broke my waters.

And do you want to know the strangest - and funniest - thing? I slep pretty much the whole way through!

I wanted an active birth and was on my feet walking around but I suddenly got tired and needed to lie on the bed. That was it - I was on my right hand side and stuck my legs out to brace myself for contractions then went back to sleep. The one time I got up to stretch my legs I fell asleep on my feet so quickly got back on the bed again. When I got to the pushing stage the contractions got a little further apart and DH says I was actually snoring :rofl:

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you have a wonderful birth experience :hugs:


----------



## BlueberryG

Thank you all for your replies :) m just getting the last few bits together and im hoping i can get some sleep tonight!!

xx


----------



## Rachyroux

I was induced, it was rapid, and it was intense, but I got through it! You're welcome to read my birth story too, it's on my signature under this comment. My contractions did start suddenly, and were close together from the beginning. However, it's so worth it, and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, honestly, it's so natural to be nervous and don't worry about those horror stories. I did too- everyones different! The worst part for me was more my midwife than the actual labour. :) I also only wanted to have gas and air. I got to 4cm with no medication, got from 4-6 on gas and air, then had to have an epidural. Good luck sweet x


----------



## bsantos

Good luck with the birth, don't be scared, just think that if you can't cope, you can always ask for a stronger pain relief, you don't have to stick with the natural labour if you can't cope with it...


----------



## Pixiegirllily

Thanks for posting this. I've been crying all morning due to my possible induction in 2/3 days time. I to want no pain relief etc xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Pixiegirllily said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've been crying all morning due to my possible induction in 2/3 days time. I to want no pain relief etc xx

I was in your position 2 months ago. And now it feels like a distant memory, and I promise you'll have your baby in no time and forget the pain. Also feel free to read my birth story as I was induced too. x


----------



## we can't wait

My induction went really well. A lot of people have horror stories, but that wasn't my experience at all. 
4pm- I got to the hospital & got my IV going. 
7pm- I was 1.5cm, they inserted the Cervidil, which is left in for 12 hours, then pitocin is usually started. About 20 minutes after that, I started having a lot of cramping.
3am- My contractions were getting much stronger, so I called and told the nurse. She decided to check me. I'd progressed to 3cm and was having regular contractions, so she removed my cervidil early & decided to not give me pitocin. I got some IV medication to try to help me get some sleep.
4am- I started getting really intense contractions again, so after probably 20 minutes, I called the nurse. She came in and checked me & told me I was 6/7cm dilated. Because the contractions were coming so fast & labor was moving along so quickly, I decided to order an epidural. 
By the time the anesthesiologist got up to my room to administer the epi I was feeling the need to bear down, but I didn't tell the nurse because then they wouldn't have given me the epi. I was having contractions one after the other while they did my epi. As soon as he'd finished and I'd layed down, I could still feel my contractions & still felt the need to push. My nurse checked me and I was 10cm and ready to start pushing. I pushed for about 30 minutes-- my epidural never took effect, I guess because I was already 10cm when I got it. Aria Frances entered the world on June 14 at 6:34am; weighing 5lbs 13oz, 21 inches long. Luckily, (probably because she was so small) I didn't get any tears-- so no stitches. & I really did'nt have any soreness either. I was walking around a few hours later. I had pictured labor being SO much worse & I thought it'd last for days. I was only in active labor for 3 and a half hours. They said I must have been getting ready to go into labor naturally, because cerrvidil usually doesn't have such a rapid result.

But not all inductions are bad. I loved my labor! :thumbup:


----------

